# Hello to All You Awesome People Out There!



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi! My name is Lara, I'm from Turkey, and am absolutely thrilled to now be surrounded by such talented people! I'm happily married, one daughter whom I adore, 4 furbabies and am mama to 18 stray dogs and cats. I'm a publisher, love cooking spicy and began learning knitting&crochet a bit over a year ago: veeery difficult going for me, but I won't give up, just love it! Just purchased a wonderful book entitled 'The Knitting Way: A Guide to Spiritual Self-Discovery' from which I'd love to share relevant passages with you at times as I read along, because it moves me so. You are a treasure of knowledge, am so thrilled to have just become a member! Best, Lara


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome, Lara, it is amazing to know someone from across the world is reading the forum. You will become addicted as are the rest of us. This is just the best place to learn. Ask any questions, someone will know the answer. All of the animals you care for are very fortunate. Best wishes and happy knitting!
Dot


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome Lara from Patsy in Central California, USA. You will find a lot of friendly and helpful people here on KP.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome Lara, from the Alabama (USA) Gulf of Mexico Coast. Looking forward to reading your passages.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome from Missouri, USA!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin. You will find this site enjoyable and addicting.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Dearest Dot, Patsy, Gale, thank you so much, you are too kind-


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Mary and Kathie, Thank you-


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome Lara from Michigan (USA) so glad to have you here with us hope to see some of your work !


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome Sand! But it'll be a while till you see stuff I do: Im such a newbie at knitting&crochet-)


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome from the state of Indiana, Home of the Indy 500, which takes place in May of each year. You will truly LOVE this blog. We have some AWESOME knitters, and crocheters... be prepared to see some beautiful handy work, and sometimes " the lovely items will come with a free pattern " I know you'll enjoy being one of us..


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello from Virginia. Love your avatar, what a nice dog!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Wisconsin! You will love this site.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Salem, Mass. I love the idea of such a large family. I have 4 sons and 6 cats! I love my family! You will enjoy the group!


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome to this wonderful forum glad to have you onboard !!!!!


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome from Seattle, WA, USA. You'll love it here, there is lots of help available, just ask.

I'm looking forward to your sharing book tidbits!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Texas. Love to hear from you and your book. Seems like many of us find more out of knitting than the things we make. The Zen feeling when I knit is so restful. 

Enjoy the learning, and it is nice to make pretty things at the same time.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin USA


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome Lara! Turkey, wow, that is a ways away!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome from Pembroke, Ontario, Canada. It really is a small world when we can be part of a community such as this.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Lara.Welcome from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Lara!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

hi


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome from Michigan, USA


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

gloria Lambe said:


> Welcome from the state of Indiana, Home of the Indy 500, which takes place in May of each year. You will truly LOVE this blog. We have some AWESOME knitters, and crocheters... be prepared to see some beautiful handy work, and sometimes " the lovely items will come with a free pattern " I know you'll enjoy being one of us..


Most Kind Gloria, I feel truly honoured to be here! 
What awesome people you all are! 
The Indy 500, is of course reknown the world over, and how very lucky you are, to actually live there where it all happens, WOW!
I'm new at knitting&crochet, so I probably won't have much to contribute-
But I will do my feeble best!
You are all in our hearts, Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

littlebaba said:


> Hello from Virginia. Love your avatar, what a nice dog!


thank you!


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

DHobbit said:


> Howdy!


Howdy to you too my friend!-


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Sunny Days said:


> Hello and welcome from Wisconsin! You will love this site.


Already do- 
You are too kind
xoxo 
Lara


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome from northern Michigan, USA


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

mathwizard said:


> Hello and welcome from Salem, Mass. I love the idea of such a large family. I have 4 sons and 6 cats! I love my family! You will enjoy the group!


Hello Mathwizard!-
And what an awesome hüman you are! 
4 Sons: you must be so proud of your children, as they surely are of their wonderful mum (who raised them to be good hümans!)
I am so delighted to meet you, and look forward to learning from you all!
And please give extra mırnaws to your 6 kitties from me.
You are in our hearts.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

I big hi and welcome lara from me angela in uk to you

angerla



Larailayda said:


> Hi! My name is Lara, I'm from Turkey, and am absolutely thrilled to now be surrounded by such talented people! I'm happily married, one daughter whom I adore, 4 furbabies and am mama to 18 stray dogs and cats. I'm a publisher, love cooking spicy and began learning knitting&crochet a bit over a year ago: veeery difficult going for me, but I won't give up, just love it! Just purchased a wonderful book entitled 'The Knitting Way: A Guide to Spiritual Self-Discovery' from which I'd love to share relevant passages with you at times as I read along, because it moves me so. You are a treasure of knowledge, am so thrilled to have just become a member! Best, Lara


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama! You will love it here.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome Lara from Wales.
You will learn a lot on this forum I never stop picking up tips.

Will be visiting your country in October really looking forward to it so many interesting historical sites to see.
One question for you - what is the weather like then?
Not sure what clothes to take

Helen


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi and welcome from South Africa


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome from Sydney Australia.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Lara, and welcome from Portsmouth, glad you joined us, the book sounds fascinating, never heard of it before.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

A big welcome from Ireland, as you can see I love cats, dogs and all things knitting and crochet, and grandchildren. You will love this site - so many wonderful people here, looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Lara, and welcome from Tennessee! Bless you for taking care of all the strays... they need love too! Lots of animal lovers on this forum as you will see. So happy to have you with us....


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Lara and another warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome from Sudbury, Ontario, Canada. You will enjoy KP. You will learn lots. It's sounds like we will also learn from you. Jenny


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome from Nova Scotia, Canada (East coast of the country)


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello from the Windy City Chicago. You're going to love this site. It's like being in a family of knitting coaches and experts. Lots of us crochet too. I love turkish food because of all the different spices. I'm hope you'll be adding some spice to our family.


----------



## jazzsma (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome from the Seattle,Wa. area! Your book sounds interesting, please do share. I am also fairly new to knitting but love, love, it! This is a great site for knowledge and friendly folks.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Lara, welcome from Perth, Western Australia. You will love it here, a group of wonderful, amazing and very helpful people. A really big family of lovely people.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome from Western Pa. I am the mother of 4 two legged humans and mother to 4 four legged cats. Just got a new fur baby. Her name is Cali Coco.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome - and thanks in advance for sharing from the book you are reading. I find knitting to be very calming and therapeutic for me.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Cead mile failte/ a hundred thousand welcomes, Lara. I'm in Georgia in the USA via Ireland, Scotland and England, China. You will have a big advantage over us.....most of our yarn comes from Turkey! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eleanor52 (May 26, 2014)

Welcome from New York State, USA. You'll find KP a wonderful site where you will learn so much. My husband spent one year in Diyabakker, Turkey with the US Air Force. He has many happy memories from there. Eleanor


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania USA.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas. It has been many years since I was last in Turkey, but I loved it. Istanbul remains my favorite city in the world. The only other place we visited in Turkiya was the Bodrum peninsula. We had a Turkish friend whose family had a beach house in Turgetreis and we spent a week there with her and her mother. Good memories!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia.....KP is "awesome"


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to KP, Lara. I must complement you on your excellent English. You sound so busy with other interests and family, how do you find time to knit? I also am real animal lover, and give a home to as many rescues I can afford. Bless you.Nan


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Welcome Lara, and that is cool that you are publisher. Nice meeting you here.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Greetings from the New England state of Connecticut, USA! 

I joined KP less than a year ago and you'll be surprised how quickly you'll be contributing to the site because I sure was. Have fun!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome from the state of Washington near Seattle. I am 71 years old and have been knitting and crocheting for many, many years. Any problems you have or questions you can post right here and you will get answers right away. This is an awesome forum and one that I know you will enjoy.


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Lara - Welcome from Ontario, Canada - you will enjoy this web-site - it is always interesting. Neelia


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Welcome from New Jersey!


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum from Alberta, Canada.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> Hi! My name is Lara, I'm from Turkey, and am absolutely thrilled to now be surrounded by such talented people! I'm happily married, one daughter whom I adore, 4 furbabies and am mama to 18 stray dogs and cats. I'm a publisher, love cooking spicy and began learning knitting&crochet a bit over a year ago: veeery difficult going for me, but I won't give up, just love it! Just purchased a wonderful book entitled 'The Knitting Way: A Guide to Spiritual Self-Discovery' from which I'd love to share relevant passages with you at times as I read along, because it moves me so. You are a treasure of knowledge, am so thrilled to have just become a member! Best, Lara


Dear Lara,

How exciting to have you join our KP family. You have come to the best place in the world to learn knitting and crochet from the most fabulous people alive on the planet today. Your book sounds very intriguing and I would love to hear about the nuggets of wisdom you have gleaned from it.

Do be encouraged to ask any questions you may have and someone somewhere around the world will most likely be awake and happy to answer it from vast experience and resources.

If your questions concern crochet I may be able to help you, but as I am still learning the language of knitting I will leave those inquires for the more seasoned among us.

Blessings to you, your family and furry friends.



Pearl


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

How could I not respond to your "awesome" post greeting!! Welcome from hot, hot Arizona......did I say HOT?? LOL!! I think you will be a great member with lots to say & share. Looking forward to seeing you here!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois (USA).


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

omahelen said:


> Welcome Lara from Wales.
> You will learn a lot on this forum I never stop picking up tips.
> 
> Will be visiting your country in October really looking forward to it so many interesting historical sites to see.
> ...


My Dear OmaHelen,
Lovely to meet you, and right you are: each time I visit this site, I learn something new!
The weather has become unbelievably unpredictable these past few years. I contacted a friend in meteorology for you, he says a heatwave from Africa is coming in a few weeks and we will all be melting until end of September - I will keep you posted, but for October summer clothes sound best, maybe a light sweater &shawl for evenings. Also I have a pretty well stocked gardrobe of Turkish designer clothes, (size 12) you are most welcome to, should the weather take an unexpected turn.
Which cities are you thinking of visiting? Please keep in touch -
Best, Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Eleanor52 said:


> Welcome from New York State, USA. You'll find KP a wonderful site where you will learn so much. My husband spent one year in Diyabakker, Turkey with the US Air Force. He has many happy memories from there. Eleanor


Dear Eleanor, wow! İt really is a small world! 
Love, Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> Welcome from Kansas. It has been many years since I was last in Turkey, but I loved it. Istanbul remains my favorite city in the world. The only other place we visited in Turkiya was the Bodrum peninsula. We had a Turkish friend whose family had a beach house in Turgetreis and we spent a week there with her and her mother. Good memories!


Hello Dear Friend from Kansas-
Istanbul is my favourite city too! We were in Bodrum year before last, so happy to hear you enjoyed! We have summer house in Kuşadası, maybe you can visit us one day?
Love, Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Nanjston said:


> Welcome to KP, Lara. I must complement you on your excellent English. You sound so busy with other interests and family, how do you find time to knit? I also am real animal lover, and give a home to as many rescues I can afford. Bless you.Nan


Dearest Nan, you are too kind! Ivy league, Vassar in Poughkeepsie, NY -
As for finding the time to knit: don't tell anyone, but I found my mind wandering 'knit one, purl two' during an especially strenous meeting yesterday!-)) I can't tell you how happy I am to meet a fellow animal lover: I fight for them every day here!
Love, Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Dear Lara,
> 
> How exciting to have you join our KP family. You have come to the best place in the world to learn knitting and crochet from the most fabulous people alive on the planet today. Your book sounds very intriguing and I would love to hear about the nuggets of wisdom you have gleaned from it.
> 
> ...


Dear Pearl, 
Your words moved me so! 
It is such a pleasure and uplifting experience to meet you! Every single one of you delightful and wonderful people!!!

Love, Lara


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Larailayda said:


> Hello Dear Friend from Kansas-
> Istanbul is my favourite city too! We were in Bodrum year before last, so happy to hear you enjoyed! We have summer house in Kuşadası, maybe you can visit us one day?
> Love, Lara


Dear Lara, I feel that the most important thing we can do for our poor troubled planet is to make friends from all over the world. Having said that - be careful what you wish for, it may come true some day. My husband and I love to travel and now that we're retired, we have the time, but probably not the money and his health isn't really good. He's doing well at this time, but who knows how long that will last.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome from Virginia


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Dear Lara
Welcome to this Forum!! You will enjoy it just as I have over the last year!
It is so interesting hearing about your life and family and large number of pets!
It's exciting that you love cooking spicy food as I love cooking spicy food too!!
I think food from your part of the world is delicious!!
I particularly love your large selection of sweets!
I have been crocheting since childhood and love knittting too!!
So ask questions,will be happy to help!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello and Welcome from Connecticut, USA.

You will spend WAY TOO much time here on KP. We all do. LOLOLOL.

And there is YOUTUBE to help you along. Anything you need to know about knitting/crocheting you can find there.

What do you like to make?

I have retired greyhounds a constant companions. And a Siamese cat.

Linda


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Gail DSouza said:


> Dear Lara
> Welcome to this Forum!! You will enjoy it just as I have over the last year!
> It is so interesting hearing about your life and family and large number of pets!
> It's exciting that you love cooking spicy food as I love cooking spicy food too!!
> ...


My Dearest Gail,
So delighted to meet you! 
The sweetest&most helpful people on earth seem to have all gathered at Knitting Paradise! 
Wow, crocheting since childhood: Lucky You! 
Spicy cooking adds zest to life! -
I love animals- All of my 'babies' as I call them, have been adopted from shelters or off the streets, as they were the most needy. 
I love life and nature; but my tolerance stops at: those who would in any way harm the very young or the very elderly and the animals at our mercy: that is when I would turn into a raging wolf!
I began learning to crochet and knit only about a year ago, Love it!!! 
Best, Lara xoxo

:XD: :XD:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Lara
So lovely to hear from you again!
We are presently having a heat wave in California!
So no knitting for now!
I am presently working on some crochet doilies done in thread.
Looking forward to seeing more of your projects!
Much love
Gail


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------

